# Soy Milk



## eveenend (Apr 5, 2006)

Good Morning!  I'm new to DC and have a question for you lactose intolerant experts out there.  My sister drinks a lot of soy as she is lactose intolerant. I've substituted for soy in some of my favorite recipes but would like to offer her something different when she comes to visit this weekend. Do you have any tips/recommended recipes for me to try?  Pardon my ignorance if there's a thread out there I should be aware of. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## htc (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't specifically made any sweets from using soy milk, but maybe you could experiment and try a soy based creme brulee? Not sure if that would work or not, but would love to hear the results.  

There's a cook book called Baking with Soy in the American Kitchen  you can try. Oh, you might also try some vegan baking books.
Sorry I dont have anymore useful info. Good luck!


----------



## Aurora (Apr 5, 2006)

*Celebrate April - National Soy Month*

What a timely post!  April is National Soy Foods Month.

Here are some great references for soy foods information:

http://www.soyfoods.com/recipes/index.html

http://www.soybean.org


----------



## eveenend (Apr 5, 2006)

Those are some great links Aurora.  Does anybody have any other ones to share?


----------



## eveenend (Apr 5, 2006)

I had never thought of a soy based creme brulee.  That sounds like a great idea... Thank-you!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2006)

i love silk brand chocolate soy milk. it tastes a lot like a fudgesicle. i crave it so much that i think i have fudgsicle cell anemia.  

one thing i'd like to try is making frozen soy "pops", but i think it needs to be stirred as it freezes, like making ice cream.


----------



## eveenend (Apr 5, 2006)

buckytom I've never come across silk brand soy.  Where do you buy it?


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

In my store it's over by the regular milk.
I have also seen it over by the organic sections


----------



## Aurora (Apr 5, 2006)

Silk brand soy products are available in most grocery stores in the U.S.A.

Costco carries Silk as well as their own Kirkland brand soy milk

Here are some more recipes from the Silk Soy website:

http://www.silksoymilk.com/AppetiteAppeal/Recipes.aspx


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 5, 2006)

You can get silk soy at just about any grocery store and at Super Walmart.I love, love,love their vanilla soy it's the best on hot or cold cereals and is really good with chocolate cake etc.


----------



## eveenend (Apr 5, 2006)

Hmmm.. I'm in Calgary, Alberta, Canada.  That's probably why I haven't seen it, though we do have Costco's here too.  I'll have to look for it next time I'm down there buying my 5 gallon pail of peanut butter!  
Aurora thanks for the link!!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry i didn't see your post eveenend. and thanks too, aurora.

jp, i just tried a sample of the silk vanilla soy milk at costco yesterday; it was pretty good. i don't think i would drink it plain, but i think it would be good with cold or even hot cereal, or in a milkshake.

i've also recently tried the low fat silk chocolate soy milk, and it's very good too. a little maltier and thinner chocolate flavor than the regular fat one.


----------

